# Beg. of Year National 21 Day Daniel Prayer & Fast w/Pastor Jentzeen Franklin



## star (Nov 19, 2009)

Our annual *National *21 Day Daniel Prayer & Fast is here again which proposed to start on Sunday, January 10, 2010. Of course, you may do another type of fast please see the link below for more information. *Remember power in Unity.*

God Bless!!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=76987


Please note the DATE IS January 10, 2010.


----------



## star (Nov 21, 2009)

Your are so welcome Highly Favored08 and Kia565.


----------



## Chrissy811 (Nov 21, 2009)

LOL Girl  get out of my head...when bought my books for this term I also ordered his fasting book and journal and was like this is how I'm kickin of the new year....whew if that ain't confirmation then I dont' know what is!!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Nov 23, 2009)

*Count me in!!!! Don't forget me.*


----------



## star (Nov 23, 2009)

mrsjones1 said:


> LOL Girl  get out of my head...when bought my books for this term I also ordered his fasting book and journal and was like this is how I'm kickin of the new year....whew if that ain't confirmation then I dont' know what is!!!!



God always keeps His people on one accord. It has been a blessing for me to yoke with so many other believers during this fast and prayer time.


----------



## star (Nov 23, 2009)

moonglowdiva said:


> *Count me in!!!! Don't forget me.*



Praise God for you joining I am so excited about 2010 expecting even greater works from God.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! This has been on my heart to go on a fast the beginning of the new year.


----------



## star (Nov 27, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Thanks for sharing! This has been on my heart to go on a fast the beginning of the new year.



You are welcome and so glad you will join us. God Bless and expecting great, great things.


----------



## star (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping!!!


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in...I've been doing this for the past couple of years with great results...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Dec 1, 2009)

I have been thinking about fasting for the lord for a while so this came right on time. What better way to start the new yr.


----------



## star (Dec 19, 2009)

*Prudent1* I have been doing also with great results.

*BronxJazzy* please jump on board we all have powerful experience together in the Lord.


----------



## ms.mimi (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## star (Dec 19, 2009)

Already Ms. Ladies I am glad you are joining.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd love to do this! It will be my 1st Daniel fast!  I am soo excited!!


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in!  I'll be doing the Daniel fast!


----------



## Zeal (Dec 24, 2009)

I will be participating.


----------



## Laela (Dec 25, 2009)

Blessings to all of you who are about to do this fast and spend more time with God.... Fasting is awesome!!!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 26, 2009)

Laela said:


> Blessings to all of you who are about to do this fast and spend more time with God.... Fasting is awesome!!!


 
Welcome back Laela .


----------



## NitaChantell (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, this is amazing. I was just telling myself [and God] that I need to stop lagging around and make the steps necessary to re-build my relationship with Him. I truly believe that this will help put me on the right track, especially since I don't have any Christian[um, walking Christians that is] friends up at school. I really appreciate this post, and the support system I see! I'm excited for what God has in store for us over this upcoming period of fasting. Once again, thank you so much; count me in


----------



## star (Dec 27, 2009)

Alright Ms. Ladies were ready to break some stuff up and snatch our destiny so glad the recent ladies have joined: *Mrs.TheBronx, All4tris,Zeal, Laela, Pink Pebbles, Nita Chantell.* God is sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## sweetjam2 (Dec 27, 2009)

I 'm in also.  I feel like I've be drifting futher and futher away from God.   My goal is to change directions.


----------



## PaleoChick (Dec 27, 2009)

I am in. I'll do it. Starting 1/10/10. That will work. God bless all the participants, and I will pray for you all.


----------



## Laela (Dec 27, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Welcome back Laela .


 PinkPebbles, thanks again for the Welcome back!! I just saw it again in the other thread. My fast was really inspiring, and actually, not as difficult as last year's, although I did notice the food portion of the fast purged me to the point of having body odor (a good thing  ) as I got rid of toxins.
God bless you!! 




star said:


> Alright Ms. Ladies were ready to break some stuff up and snatch our destiny so glad the recent ladies have joined: *Mrs.TheBronx, All4tris,Zeal, Laela, Pink Pebbles, Nita Chantell.* God is sooooooooooooo good.



Hi star 
I've just gotten of a 30-day fast with my church. I pray that you and the other ladies are rewarded richly, spiritually and physically, during this fast. I've lost a lot of weight and can't afford to go on another one too soon 

But the most rewarding thing is purposefully focusing on God and reaping the reward by hearing from Him more clearly. This fast has helped my perspectives change and put the focus off me because it was during the holidays. No Christmas tree...no decorations...no TV... no social medias. No indulgences. Just the Word. Family was the biggest focus during this fast this time, and God had healed some wounds concerning family and I'm sooooo grateful and giddy and really truly happy at the outcome. The thing I wanted least to do was the most beneficial when I trusted God and did it  anyway.
I encourage you ladies today as you start your fast and God deals with you individually. He knows how much we crave him and he'll *always *give those who are obedient and true to his Word the desires of their hearts.


----------



## ajiamarie (Dec 28, 2009)

My church will be doing the Daniel Fast from January 2 - 22.  The times may be slightly different but I would love to join my LHCF sisters in prayer during this time.  This will be my second Daniel Fast and I am excited to see what God has in store for us.  Please add me.


----------



## dr.j (Dec 28, 2009)

I also would like to participate!  My desire is to come to a place of surrender in all areas of my life.


----------



## star (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok ladies I got you and being put on the master list for prayer at Pastor Franklin's Church so glad God moved and exciting about what he is about to do.


----------



## star (Jan 1, 2010)

Laela said:


> PinkPebbles, thanks again for the Welcome back!! I just saw it again in the other thread. My fast was really inspiring, and actually, not as difficult as last year's, although I did notice the food portion of the fast purged me to the point of having body odor (a good thing  ) as I got rid of toxins.
> God bless you!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks sweety and so glad you finished your fast and it was inspiring. God is so, so good.


----------



## brg240 (Jan 1, 2010)

I just wanted to wish all of you a blessed and successful fast.  I pray that whatever your praying about/seeking God for will come to pass. I'll be fasting as well. I also want to restore my relationship with God. I'm also praying for direction in my life.


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to particiate as well.


----------



## Mis007 (Jan 1, 2010)

I will participate


----------



## CarolinaGal (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow. Ok, sorry if this is too long and sounds crazy, but I came into the Christianity forum because I have been restless and experiencing a bit of insomnia for the past week and a half. I stay awake until my body finally crashes from exhaustion because I could not just "rest." My plan was to look for prayer and encouragment threads. But, I saw this thread and now I feel at ease. God works in mysterious ways. 

*Please add me to the participant list.*

Thanks!


----------



## goldielocs (Jan 2, 2010)

My husband and I started our Daniel Fast yesterday, otherwise I would join you all.  I hope you all have a successful fast and we'll keep this group in our prayers. :Rose:


----------



## star (Jan 3, 2010)

goldielocs said:


> My husband and I started our Daniel Fast yesterday, otherwise I would join you all.  I hope you all have a successful fast and we'll keep this group in our prayers. :Rose:



No problem there some who started today based on certain events coming but thank God for couples fasting and praying. Thanks for sharing and we going to trust God that is going to be best time release spiritually and every other way that even of us have seen in Jesus Name.


----------



## star (Jan 3, 2010)

CarolinaGal said:


> Wow. Ok, sorry if this is too long and sounds crazy, but I came into the Christianity forum because I have been restless and experiencing a bit of insomnia for the past week and a half. I stay awake until my body finally crashes from exhaustion because I could not just "rest." My plan was to look for prayer and encouragment threads. But, I saw this thread and now I feel at ease. God works in mysterious ways.
> 
> *Please add me to the participant list.*
> 
> Thanks!



*CarolinaGal*, yes, God does work in mysterious ways and He is TOO wise to make any mistakes. So glad He move you this direction. 
Welcome *BlessedStarlette and brg240* and so thankful you both are on board.


----------



## star (Jan 3, 2010)

brg240 said:


> I just wanted to wish all of you a blessed and successful fast.  I pray that whatever your praying about/seeking God for will come to pass. I'll be fasting as well. I also want to restore my relationship with God. I'm also praying for direction in my life.



Thanks so much your words of encouragement and I expecting GREAT expectations from God and He has never failed me yet. I KNOW He is going to bless each and every woman of God with heavenly blessings.


----------



## star (Jan 4, 2010)

Bumping!!!


----------



## Laela (Jan 5, 2010)

In Matthew 6:17, Jesus says "_"But when you fast, put oil on your head and wash your face"_

Noting that he says "_when_" and not "_if_"... So I firmly believe that God expects us to fast, as a way of staying connected to Him.

*I also wanted to share a powerful Scripture *that opened my eyes to the benefits of God's sovereign power that's associated with praying & fasting, when Jesus healed that boy with the unclean spirit:
Mark 9:
*27 *But Jesus took him by the hand, and lifted him up; and he arose.
*28* And when he was come into the house, his disciples asked him privately, Why could not we cast him out?
*29* And he said unto them, _This kind can come forth by nothing, but by prayer and fasting. _

Also, a good resource on fasting is How to Fast Successfully by Derek Prince. It's a great supplemental read. 

Just thought I'd post this as well.

*9 Reasons to Fast unto the Lord*
*1 — To combine the power of fasting with prayer for more dynamic results.
2 — To become more like Christ.
3 — To make a special request or achieve a specific goal.
4 — To more fully praise, worship, and honor God.
5 — To receive deeper insight and revelation from God.
6 — To better prepare ourselves for serving God.
7 — To more fully open our hearts to the hungry.
8 — To intercede on behalf of the sins and weaknesses of others.
9 — To develop self-discipline and show our commitment to God.*

I believe that God will move more than ever before among His people in 2010, and especially among those who are open, willing and ready to receive the blessing!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, I've decided to join.


----------



## sharee (Jan 5, 2010)

I have never posted in this forum but, I had to today our church is doing the Daniel Fast starting today as well, This morning I made a batch of vegetable soup and stocked up on fruit and vegetables...so far so good. I have already started or I would join. It is really good to see this here.


----------



## dawn1980 (Jan 6, 2010)

I too would like to join this fast.  What do I need to do?
I'm not that familiar with the Daniel Fast but will read up on it.


----------



## kboogie007 (Jan 6, 2010)

I want to join too but probably will do 7 days instead of 21 since this will be my first fast. I plan on doing the Daniel partial fast and will be giving up tv for atleast 3 of those days...my little guilty pleasure.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 6, 2010)

Count me in.  I will be starting on the 9th.


----------



## Irie1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Star-

Please add me to the list of participants. I'm concerned about losing weight but I need some MAJOR breakthroughs in my life, so I'm in. 

Thanks and God Bless, 

Irie1


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 8, 2010)

Are you all ready?  I'm so excited for the results.  This fast and other things within my church family are all confirmation that God is about to make some awesome moves this year.  Big Things.


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm joining. I've stocked up on frozen fruits, I need to buy more greens. I'm taking it one week at a time. Dietary- Daniel Fast. Giving up- excessive internet..max. 30 minutes a day (this is going to be hard..internet junky!)-read Bible and spiritual books. Praying for clarity of purpose/inner wisdom.


----------



## ROZELIDA_80 (Jan 8, 2010)

Please also add me to the list if not too late.


----------



## star (Jan 9, 2010)

I have all you wonderful ladies and it is never too late. All will be added to  Pastor Franklin's master list. Ladies I expecting a great, great work from God  and so, so excited we will all be yoked together. I will praying daily for all you and will post us on sites around the WORLD. Yeah, we know how to get pray through by breaking down doors and kicking in windows all in NAME OF JESUS.

So, happy we will be together on this journey. Love you all and have great, great expectation in God and do not let any speak negative but give them the garment of praise to put on.


----------



## star (Jan 9, 2010)

dawn1980 said:


> I too would like to join this fast.  What do I need to do?
> I'm not that familiar with the Daniel Fast but will read up on it.



See the link in beginning of this thread or look in the "Sticky Section" for Pastor Franklins Daniel Fast.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 10, 2010)

my car broke down yesterday evening so I can't make it to church today.  So, I'm watching Jentenzen online right now.  Anyone else care to join me?  http://viewers.streamingfaith.com/v...networkID=3000918&WMP=1&WMPv=7&RPIE=1&RPNAV=0

This works so much better on Internet explorer than it does on Fire Fox


----------



## NitaChantell (Jan 10, 2010)

Day 1...I forgot how hard this was going to be. No fridge or microwave, no car [yet, going home to get it this Thursday]. Living off of meal plan is no joke ladies! & I'm on the Culinary Campus, so the Chefs here believe the more salt and fat, the better! I will persevere, even if I have to eat just salads everyday and all day!!! How is everyone else's day going??


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 10, 2010)

I've been fasting since last wk and it has been the most wonderful experience ever. I feel so close to god right now. I'm so glad I decided to start on the fourth. 

My mom is waiting for a callback for a job we all really want her to get. I feel compelled to fast at the least until we hear back from them. If she gets this job my new life will start.

 I'm just so at peace right now. With life, with myself, with god........I stepped out when he told me too. I didnt know what I was stepping out for but now I know...What god has in store for me is so much better than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## Mis007 (Jan 10, 2010)

This is day six on my fast I started early but will end with you guys. So far its going good I am however, feeling very weak but I will just have to increase my water. Satan is trying his best to sabotage my gaining a deeper fellowship with God so please pray for my family and I as I would do the same good luck ladies.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jan 10, 2010)

My fast is to give up meat and sweets.  

Day 1- Pretty hard.  I guess I should not have shopped at the stores where they offer samples.  It forced me to plan meals and each time I get antsy, I pray.

I have some major issues right now so this is right on time.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm no longer doing the Daniel Fast... I'm doing a partial fast... juice and water throughout the day and 1 meal in the evening.

So far so good!  I'm a little light headed right now but, I'll be fine. 

I'm really enjoying this opportunity to get closer to God!  I've been meditating on the following scripture since Saturday:

Trust in the Lord with all your heart, And lean not on your own understanding; In all your ways acknowledge Him, and he shall direct your paths. Proverbs 3:5-6

It has really helped me deal with my "storm."

During my lunch today I prayed for about 20 minutes and listened to Total Praise repeatedly.  God is worthy of ALL praise and I just want to honor HIM in all that I do!


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 13, 2010)

Bumping... How is everyone doing?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 14, 2010)

Doing great.  I'm trying to keep track of what God is doing/saying/showing me day by day.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello ladies, I didn't add my name to the list in the beginning b/c I was not yet a subscriber.  However, I have been on the DF since Jan. 3rd and so far its been going great, I've gotten some great revelations from GOD.  The only problem is that within the last couple of days I have been extremely tired, I started taking my multi-vitamins and iron supplements but those haven't seemed to help.

Has anyone else had problems with fatigue?


----------



## star (Jan 14, 2010)

Uniqzoe said:


> Hello ladies, I didn't add my name to the list in the beginning b/c I was not yet a subscriber.  However, I have been on the DF since Jan. 3rd and so far its been going great, I've gotten some great revelations from GOD.  The only problem is that within the last couple of days I have been extremely tired, I started taking my multi-vitamins and iron supplements but those haven't seemed to help.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with fatigue?



Try doing some stretches with specific yoga methods. This should help and so glad you join the fast and most importantly when the fatigue hits recent a scripture or short prayer like "Lord give me strength" or Increase my energy Lord in Jesus name. The stretching along with scripture should help you out.


----------



## star (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi ladies and I am doing good as well taking one day at time and trusting God. The first two days was the hardest but God gave me strength.

Love you all and praying for EVERYONE everyday.


----------



## Mis007 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am doing very well, it does get easier I just need to replace hunger pangs with prayer and I am soon satisfield.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 15, 2010)

star said:


> Try doing some stretches with specific yoga methods. This should help and so glad you join the fast and most importantly when the fatigue hits recent a scripture or short prayer like "Lord give me strength" or Increase my energy Lord in Jesus name. The stretching along with scripture should help you out.


 

Thanks for your suggestions, I will give these a try!


----------



## star (Jan 17, 2010)

Uniqzoe said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I will give these a try!



Keep us and informed and prayed for you that God would give you His double portion of strength in Jesus Name Amen!!!


----------



## star (Jan 17, 2010)

Mis007 said:


> I am doing very well, it does get easier I just need to replace hunger pangs with prayer and I am soon satisfield.



Thanks for that input prayer is powerful and can really overcome the flesh.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jan 20, 2010)

star said:


> Keep us and informed and prayed for you that God would give you His double portion of strength in Jesus Name Amen!!!


 
Thank you so much for your prayers.  This week has been much better.  My energy is higher and I have actually been enjoying eating "cleaner".


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey ladies.  Just wanted to come in and say, how are you doing?  I'm feeling extremely light and happy today.  I'm glad I am able to fast without complaining.  I'm loving it.

Is anyone watching the daily video dairy?


http://www.jentezenfranklin.org/watch/index.php?m=list&c=1102


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Doing good! I passed by a yummy looking chocolate cake in the grocery store last night . I just had to remind myself of all of the wonderful things God has done, is doing, and will do for me and I got ok again. Thanks for posting the link to the daily video. I have been watching him on TV but did not know about the links.


----------



## Mis007 (Jan 24, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Hey ladies. Just wanted to come in and say, how are you doing? I'm feeling extremely light and happy today. I'm glad I am able to fast without complaining. I'm loving it.
> 
> Is anyone watching the daily video dairy?
> 
> ...


 

Thank you.


----------



## star (Jan 29, 2010)

I been away due to death in my family please say prayer for me and my families strength. 

I am still praying each and everyone of you in Jesus Name and know God is provide your needs and give you desires of your heart. Love you all so much and so glad we on this journey together.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 31, 2010)

I pray that all have been blessed during this fast.  Blessed with those things that were on your list that were in God's will for your life during this season.  I praise Him in advance with you all for the blessings and I Thank Him for putting us all with one another during this fast.  I pray for continued blessings in your lives and those lives that you touch on a daily basis.  In Jesus Name Amen.


----------



## star (Jan 31, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> I pray that all have been blessed during this fast.  Blessed with those things that were on your list that were in God's will for your life during this season.  I praise Him in advance with you all for the blessings and I Thank Him for putting us all with one another during this fast.  I pray for continued blessings in your lives and those lives that you touch on a daily basis.  In Jesus Name Amen.



Amen and Thanks so much. I love your name!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

